# Konsole-Zockerin stellt ein PC zusammen. Gott steh mir bei!



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Hallo erstmal!

Also, mein großer Laptop wird mir langsam zu... langsam eben. Dabei habe  ich nur ein paar Spiele drauf. Am häufigsten wird aber Sims 3 gespielt.  Hatten wir das Teil auch 2009 deshalb geholt. Ein guter Laptop, 19" HP  Pavillion.  2010 habe ich auch ein Alienware M11x R2 i7 geholt, aber das  ganze wird vom Grafikkarte (Geforce GT 335M) ausgebremst. Zumindest vermute ich das mal.

Jetzt will ich aber ein Solider Tower, der halbwegs zukunftssicher ist.  Ich mag nicht innerhalb der nächsten 3 Jahre irgendwas aufstocken  müssen. Unter €1500 zu bleiben wäre auch schön.

Dabei will ich eigentlich nur Sims 3 auf volle Kanne spielen, ohne auch  nur einen Rückler. sonst flippe ich aus. Ich würde auch eventuell TES:  Skyrim für PC holen, statt für die 360. Falls die Pferde mit mir  durchgehen, könnte auch WoW zur Debatte stehen.

Ich habe online mehrere PCs konfiguriert, einmal in 3D, zwei PCs mit "nur" HD; Alle haben Windows 7 64bit, und eingebaute Wlan 300mbit

TecDirect MIT 3D    €1610
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2400 / 4x 3.10 GHz - LGA1155 - 6 MB
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling® Freezer7 V2 (sehr leise!) ( + 29,90 )
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 (2x4GB) 1333 MHz Kingston ( + 69,90 )
Festplatte: 1500 GB HDD SATA-600 mit 64MB Cache SG ( + 39,90 )
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 1024MB DDR5 ( + 69,90 )
Laufwerk: LG CH10LS20 Super Multi Blue (Laufwerk) ( + 64,90 )
Mainboard: ASUS P8H67-M Pro (Intel H67) USB3.0 + SATA3.0
Gehäuselüfter: Coolermaster A1225 Silent 120 mm Thermo-Reg ( + 12,90 )
Netzteil: 650 Watt Combat Power Netzteil (Silent!)
3D VISION Brille: NVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Kit (deutsch) inkl.
TFT-Displays: 23 Zoll ASUS VG236HE - 3D-fähig - HDMI, DVI ( + 109,90 )
Inst.+Gameroptimierung+Treiber+Spiel ( + 49,90 )
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard II Black-Orange Tower

TecDirect OHNE 3D      €1454
Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2400 / 4x 3.10 GHz - LGA1155 - 6 MB
Prozessorkühler: Arctic Cooling® Freezer7 V2 (sehr leise!) ( + 29,90 )
Arbeitsspeicher: 8 GB DDR3 (2x4GB) 1333 MHz Kingston ( + 69,90 )
Festplatte: 1500 GB HDD SATA-600 mit 64MB Cache SG ( + 39,90 )
Grafikkarte: ATI Radeon HD 6950 2048MB DDR5 ( + 89,90 )
Laufwerk: LG 24x Super Multi DVD-Brenner SATA
Mainboard: GA-Z68MA-D2H-B3 (Intel Z68) USB3.0 + SATA3.0
Gehäuselüfter: Coolermaster A1225 Silent 120 mm Thermo-Reg ( + 12,90 )
Netzteil: 700W BeQuiet! System Power 80+ (Ultra Silent!)
Zubehör: Mainboard Bracket 2x USB 2.0 ( + 14,90 )
TFT-Displays: 22" TFT Samsung SyncMaster S22A350H, 2ms, VGA/HDMI ( + 169,90 )
Installation: Windows Komplett Inst.+Gameroptimierung+Treiber+Spiel ( + 49,90 )
Gehäuse: Codegen Q3343 Design Midi-Tower

Agando Fuego mit TV     €1512
Netzteil:  be quiet! System Power 700 Watt (80+)     
Mainboard:  Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, Intel Z68     
Prozessor:  Intel Core i7 2600 4x 3.4GHz     
Cooler:     Scythe Katana 3          
RAM Speicher:  8GB High-Speed DDR3 PC-1600 (2x 4GB)     
Grafikkarte:  AMD HD6970 2048MB (2xDVI, HDMI, 2xDP)
Festplatte:  1000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.     
Laufwerk:  BLU-RAY-Player + DVD-Brenner     
Bildschirm:     Samsung SyncMaster T22A550 LED  
Internet:  über LAN (Router/Modem vorhanden)     
Soundkarte:  5.1 Soundkarte onboard (6-Kanal)          
Gehäuse:  Gaming-Tower XANGE - 74088 Designs

Ich weiss das 3D heftig klingt für nur Sims 3, aber vielleicht kommen später noch andere PC Spiele dazu.  

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Empfehlungen aussprechen, oder einfach sagen ob die Systeme die ich zusammengestellt habe, was taugen.

Ich habe aber im großen und ganzen folgendes so verstanden:

i5 2400 / 4x 3.10 GHz - 6 MB sollten eigentlich ausreichen. i7 wäre übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.
Overclocking wäre für meine bedürfnisse zu viel des Guten.
4GB RAM würden völlig ausreichen um Sims 3 zu spielen. 8GB wären nötig um Skyrim auf volle Kanne zu spielen.
ATI Radeon[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HD 6950 2048MB DDR5[/FONT] wäre zukünftssicherer, aber Geforce [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]GTX 560 1024MB DDR5 auch völlig ausreichend.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Festplatte: 1500 GB HDD SATA-600 mit 64MB Cache SG[/FONT]  reicht auch fürs Spielen, sowie alles andere was ich machen will  (hauptsächlich Surfen, ein paar Bilder bearbeiten und Filme Streamen).

Vielen Dank fürs durchlesen, ich bin gespannt was ihr für Antworten, Dementis und Vorschläge habt. 

Tambob
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Lordac (24. August 2011)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Da alle drei Zusammenstellungen sehr unterschiedlich sind, gehe ich nicht explizit auf jede ein sondern mache dir einen Komplettvorschlag.

Von 3D halte ich nicht viel und lasse dies deshalb aussen vor, die Option hast du aber natürlich immer indem du einen entsprechenden Monitor samt starker Grafikkarte nimmst.

So würde ich aktuell einen PC kaufen wenn man nicht übertakten will:

*CPU: *i5-2400 
*CPU-Kühler:* boxed
*Mainboard:* ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0
*RAM:* 8 GB Kit DDR3 1333 von TeamGroup Elite
*Grafikkarte:* Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC oder Sapphire HD 6950
*Netzteil:* XFX Core Edition PRO 450W, Cougar A 450W oder be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480W (Kabelmanagement)
*Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB 
*Gehäuse:* Sharkoon T9 Value (Geschmackssache)
*Laufwerk:* LG GH22NS50 oder Samsung SH-B123L wenn du auch Blu-Rays schauen willst​*Monitor:* iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1
*Betriebssystem: *Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit 

Als Option könnte man noch eine SSD wie z.B. die Crucial m4 oder A-Data S511 mit 60/64 bzw. 120/128 GB dazu nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Hi und willkommen im Forum!

So würde ich es machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~75   
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Graka: ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 optional USB 3.0 Frontpanel: Cooler Master USB 3.0 Adapter ~13  
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15

P.S. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bubu82 (24. August 2011)

Ist jetzt nur ein vorschlag aber wieso keine PS3


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. August 2011)

Bubu82 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nur ein vorschlag aber wieso keine PS3


Hör bitte auf, derartig hilfreich zu sein. Wenn Dir langweilig ist geh´ in die Rumpelkammer....
BTT: die Rechner haben eher schlechte Netzteile. Die Vorschläge der Jungs sind da sinnvoller. Alternate und Co. bauen auch zusammen.
MfG


----------



## PommesmannXXL (24. August 2011)

Bubu82 schrieb:


> Ist jetzt nur ein vorschlag aber wieso keine PS3


 
Warum denn ?


@Topic:

Die Vorschläge von Softy und Lordac sind wie immer sehr gut


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Ich habe schon 2 PS3s. lol. Ich warte lieber noch auf den PS4.


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

Aber ich habe bis jetzt kein laden gefunden, der mir eure Vorschläge so zusammenstellt. Ich will es zusammenbauen lassen bevor es an mich geschickt wird. Soll auch alles vorinstalliert sein. Wenn ihr da ein Tipp habt für einen guten Versandhandel der eure Zusammenstellungen hinkriegt, dann sag bescheid!

Tambob


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

hardwareversand.de schraubt die Kiste für 20€ zusammen. Ich stell mal was zusammen. Moment 

edit:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H61M/U3S3 (B3), Sockel 1155, mATX
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 64GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5") oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 450 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake V3 Black Edition ohne Netzteil
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI N560GTX Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express
optional: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
2x hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Windows installieren kannst Du selbst. Das ist sehr einfach,  und im Zweifelsfall gibt es Hilfe hier im Forum


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Ich warte... Ich hole mir grad ein Bier. lol


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Bin schon fertig 

Hast Du Maus, Tasta etc?


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Maus: Check (Razer Orochi)
Tastatur: Check. Logitech K350, werde aber vielleicht ein neues holen.
Monitor: Am besten mit TV möglichkeit alla samsung T oder XL

Bin bereit für dein Wisdom!


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Ich hab Schiss! lol Ich hasse Software. Konsole: Disc aus Verpackung nehmen, reinfuttern, fertig.
Mein Gehirn macht puff sobald ich PC Begriffe höre.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Welche Größe soll der Monitor haben? 3D-fähig? Budget für den Monitor?

Windows 7 installieren ist echt nicht schwer. Das Einlegen der DVD kennst Du ja schon von der Konsole 

Dann ein paar mal auf "Weiter" drücken. Fertig. Dann noch Grafikkartentreiber drauf und gut is.

hardwareversand.de macht auch das für Dich, kostet aber 35 Steine  : hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Software-Installation


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Ich denke 22" reicht. Habe gute Erfahrungen mit samsung gemacht bis jetzt. Denke €220 sollten reichen. Aber übers Budget denke ich immer erst zu spät nach. Meine Philosophie: Lieber zu viel als zu wenig. Daher das bescheuerte M11x damals. lol Habs ungefähr 6 mal benutzt. Fürs Surfen.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Dieser hier ist nicht schlecht: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" 

Oder mit LED: Samsung SyncMaster BX2250, 21.5" (LS22B5HVFH/LS22B5HVFE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei Monitoren mit integriertem Tuner kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. August 2011)

Zum Thema Windows 7 installieren, gibt es hier ein schönes How To von Quantenslipstream: *[How To] Windows Sieben partitionieren, installieren und erste Schritte.*
MfG


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Habe auch an das B2430L gedacht.
So, ich habe alles im Korb bei Hardwareversand. Ist das wirklich alles was ich brauche um Skyrim in November bei volle Auflösung zu spielen?


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

mae1cum77: Danke. Werde mich wohl doch ein bissl mit Software usw auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Damit hast Du eine flotte Gamingkiste. Ob das für Skyrim mit 16-fach AA und AF reicht:  

Aber für hohe bis sehr hohe Einstellungen reicht das schon aus.


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Vielen Dank! Werde in mir gehen und wahrscheinlich auch das ganze wie von dir zusammengestellt holen. Ist echt viel günstiger als das was ich gefunden habe. 
ABER: Geht auch das hier als Gehäuse?? Fehlt noch was?
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Colossus Big Tower Red/Blue LED White, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist zum Glück Geschmackssache 

Aber das geht natürlich auch, wobei ich das Geld dann doch anders investieren würde, z.B. ne SSD.

Mit hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen meinte ich natürlich die Filter. Maximale Details sind auf jeden Fall möglich


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Filter? Meinst du Aliasing und Shader und das ganze Zeug? Nee, sags nicht. Mein Kopf explodiert sonst.
Sind alle Anschlüsse an meinem Gehäuse? Habe ein wireless Headset, also brauche ich wohl kein Mik oder kopfhörer In. Aber ich werde wohl mit einem Dualshock 3 (wireless) PS3 controller spielen wollen. Brauche ich da ein Bluetooth adapter im PC?

Neben 64GB SSD hole ich noch 1TB normal. Reicht 32MB oder braucht man 64MB Cache auf der Festplatte?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Ok, lassen wir das mit bildqualitätssteigernden Features 

Es gibt Boards mit Bluetooth. Oder eben eine Erweiterungskarte. Ob das was taugt: 

32 MB Cache reicht. Da gibt es keine spürbaren Unterschiede zu 64MB.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. August 2011)

64 MB Cache sind Marketing. Den Unterschied wirst du nicht merken. Hauptsache du kaufst keine "Eco" oder "Green" Version der Festplatte. Die sind in der Regel langsamer und man sagt ihnen nach, dass sie häufiger ausfallen (defekt).

Aber ich verstehe nicht wie ihr bei 1500 Euro Budget und der Anforderung "Soll 3 Jahre durchhalten" nur einen i5-2400 und eine GTX560 empfiehlt.
P/L sind jeweils eine Kategorie höher eigentlich ein i7-2500 oder i7-2600K und eine GTX570 drin.
(Wobei es für Sims 3 sicherlich wenig bringt.)


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Dann wohl ein Bluetooth Dongle. 
So. Ein guter PC, mit Monitor für rund €1300. Geht, oder? 
VIEEEEELEN DANK für deine Hilfe. Falls es nicht läuft, weiß ich wo ich dich finde.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> VIEEEEELEN DANK für deine Hilfe. Falls es nicht läuft, weiß ich wo ich dich finde.



Wenn es nicht läuft, kriegst Du dort kompetente Hilfe: Forum - COMPUTER BILD


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

BILD...

Ich dachte i7 wäre einfach überflüssig. Lieber mehr RAM usw. Aber bis du mir was zusammengesucht hast, waren meine Auswahlen mit i5 schon fast über €1500.
Meinst du vielleicht doch i7 statt i5? Bringt das wirklich was? Vielleicht will ich ja nächstes Jahr Battlefield 4 am PC zocken. Wer weiß...


----------



## Gast20141208 (24. August 2011)

Wenns drei Jahre reichen soll und du sowieso schon 1500€ geplant hast, kannst du auch den i7 nehmen. 
So weit ich weiß, funktioniert der Xbox Controller besser, bzw. einfacher mit dem PC als der der PS3. 

@Softy
Du hängst zu viel mit quanti rum.


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Ich mag Dualshock einfach mehr als 360. Nicht so klobig. Aber ich habe auch nen extra wireless 360 Controller rumliegen. Werde mich da auch schlau machen was ich da machen muss. Hauptsache irgendwann Fallout 3, Vegas und Skyrim mit richtigen Mods spielen.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Es gibt schon einzelne Spiele, die vom SMT des i7 profitieren, aber im Großen und Ganzen kann man sagen, dass der i7 nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht.

Der Intel Xeon E3-1230, 4x 3.20GHz, Sockel-1155, boxed (BX80623E31230) | Geizhals.at Deutschland wäre noch eine Überlegung wert 

Wenn Du gern aufwändige Texturmods benutzt, wäre eine HD6950 mit 2 GB VRAM nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Es fehlt was!!
Brauche ich nicht noch nen CPU Kühler? Alpenföhn oder so wat?
Und irgendwas fürs Wlan. Besser Intern als USB zu belegen.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Der CPU-Kühler ist im Lieferumfang der CPU dabei. Da Du den i5-2400 nicht übertakten kannst, reicht der boxed-Kühler aus.

Persönlich finde ich einen USB-Stick besser, weil Du ihn mit einem kurzen Verlängerungskabel dahin legen kannst, wo er nicht stört bzw. der beste Empfang ist. Ansonsten halt sowas: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS PCI-G31 PCI-Karte 54MBit retail

Wenn Du noch mehr Erweiterungskarten brauchst, sollten wir über ein ATX-Board nachdenken


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Siehste. HD6950. Ich hatte doch Recht.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Da könntest Du diese nehmen: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6950 DCII /2DI4S/2GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6950, 2GB, PCI- Express

Oder diese: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Habe jetzt den Sapphire ins Korb gelegt. Bin aber immer noch bei €1350.

Wegen CPU Kühlung: Wenn wir zocken, dann wirklich. Habe grad eine Phase  hinter mir. 15 Stunden am Stück eine Woche lang ist während Zockerphasen  normal. Und es wird nicht zu heiss? Musste schon der alte PS3 deshalb auseinander nehmen (YLOD), aber er geht wieder.

Wie bekomme ich mehr USB hubs an die Kiste ran?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Solange Du eine ausreichend gute Belüftung des Gehäuses hast, kannst Du so lange zocken, bis Du vom Stuhl fällst 

Mit den Erweiterungskarten (WLAN, Bluetooth) solltest Du ein ATX-Board nehmen, kein µATX, z.B. hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS P8H61 EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3

Das hat auch 6x USB2 extern und 2x USB3 extern, und auch Front USB2 und USB3 kannst Du anschließen. (Front-USB3 intern nur mit Adapter). Dann kannst Du vllt. den Hub weglassen.


----------



## Tambob (24. August 2011)

Welcher Hub? Lol. 

Ich werde eine Liste machen, mit allem was sich grad im Warenkorb befindet.
dann schmeisst du das raus, was falsch ist, in Ordnung?


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

Ok. Aber nicht mehr heute  Gute Nacht


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Nacht! Und danke nochmal!


----------



## oGuzee (25. August 2011)

Also wenn ich mal ein Einwand bringen darf..

Warum kein Z68-Board? Da kannst du auch SSD-Caching nutzen -> das ist viel schneller 
Und wenn du gleich ein Z68 kaufst kannst du auch ein (K) Version von dem i7 kaufen, vielleicht kommst du dann auch auf den Geschmack vom OC'en und machst es


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Hi! Denke auch übers Z68 nach. Aber weiss auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wofür ich überhaupt SSD brauche, bzw wofür benutzen würde. Was kommt da alles so drauf? Betriebssystem? Spiele?
Müsste man für 3-5 Spiele OCen?

Ganz schön kompliziert das ganze, aber ich setze mich erst seit 2 Tagen mit Thema PC auseinander. Hoffe bald mehr zu kapieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. August 2011)

Auf die SSD kommt das Betriebssystem, denn die ladet schneller als normale Festplatten.

Wegen dem OCen brauchst du dir am Anfang keine Gedanken machen, aber mit der Zeit kann es schon sein, dass es dich reizt und dank einiger HowTo´s hier im Forum ist es auch nicht sonderlich schwer.

Wenn die Leistung mal zu wenig wird, kann man halt dadurch noch etwas aus der vorhandenen Hardware raus holen, ohne gleich ans Aufrüsten denken zu müssen, aber das hat ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Lordac (25. August 2011)

Hallo,

eine SSD beschleunigt in erster Linie den gesamten PC da sowohl das Betriebssystem, als auch Programme und Spiele welche auf ihr sind schneller starten und Nachladezeiten (in Spielen) verkürzt werden können. Der PC "fühlt" sich also schneller an, in Spielen selbst hat man aber nicht mehr Leistung.

Das übertakten ist so eine Sache, je nach CPU sind ~ 25-30% Mehrleistung drin, dafür muss man etwas mehr Geld investieren.

Ich selbst übertakte z.B. nicht und auch das SSD-Caching wäre für mich kein Grund auf den Z68-Chipsatz zu setzen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

SSD Caching ist Blödsinn. Auf eine 64GB SSD passt windows 7, der übliche Office-Kram und 1-2 Lieblingsgames.

Eine kleinere SSD würde ich nicht kaufen.


----------



## oGuzee (25. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> SSD Caching ist Blödsinn
> 
> ...



Inwieweit ist Caching Blödsinn? Ich dachte damit würden häufig benutze Daten auch schneller Starten


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

oGuzee schrieb:


> Inwieweit ist Caching Blödsinn? Ich dachte damit würden häufig benutze Daten auch schneller Starten



Weil die Beschleunigung erst beim 2. Aufrufen der Datei vorhanden ist. Wenn Du gleich Windows 7 auf die SSD installierst, hast Du den Performancevorteil sofort.


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Jetzt bin ich wieder verwirrt. Ich möchte nicht OCen. Also gibts es noch 'nen anderen, guten Grund ein Z68 Board zu nehmen?

Würde mein PC so aufbauen:
ASUS P8H61 EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155
Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Cougar A 450 Watt
LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm x2
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=32895&agid=631LanCool K58, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Samsung SyncMaster T24A550* oder* Samsung SyncMaster T23A750 (3D für PS3)
HDMI, Netzwerk und USB Kabeln hab ich genug. 

Hauptfrage ist wohl Z68 und K GraKa oder normale ATX Board und GraKa?

Habe ich sonst irgendwas vergessen? Genug gehäuselüfter? Sonstige Kühler? Sound ausreichend (Brauche eigentlich nur Stereo)? USB Slots? Netzteil ausreichend?

Oder musste ich noch was dazuholen? Werde wohl auf Wlan verzichten, Tower steht eh nur da neben der Modem. 

Bin kurz davor zu bestellen. denke morgen früh. Waaah! 

Vielen Dank an alle die mir geholfen haben! Vorallem Softy, der Armer. Dank euch bekomme ich dann wesentlich mehr für mein Geld!


----------



## ShowNo (25. August 2011)

Wieso willst du die seagate festplatte nehmen?! Ich würde ja die Samsung Spinpoint f3 empfehlen. Zur graka: wie willst du mit der internen iGPU spielen?


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht das H61-Board aus. Ebenso der non-K i7-2600.

Bei der HDD wäre ich für diese hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

Eine Netzwerkkarte brauchst Du nicht, LAN ist beim Board dabei. Dafür fehlt die Graka  

Zu den Monitoren kann ich nicht viel sagen, aber aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das Zocken auf 27" sehr geil kommt


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Ahem...habs ergänzt. Meine Listen sind jetzt alle durcheinander.
Spinpoint sprach er, und es wurde Spinpoint...


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Sieht prima aus 

Wolltest Du nicht noch irgendwelche Erweiterungskarten^^?

Das Asgard würde ich mit Seitenfenster nehmen. Dann ist es etwas leiser (geschlossene Seitenwand) und es gelangt weniger Staub ins Gehäuse. Das Asgard ist schon ok für den Preis, aber für den Preis kann man halt nicht allzu viel erwarten. Es ist eben etwas klapprig. Eine Stufe höher gäbe es das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LanCool K58, ATX, ohne Netzteil


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

27"? Der Monitor wird 60cm vor meine Nase stehen. Unsere TV ist 32"! Habs mir allerding auch schon überlegt...Bloß wohin damit...


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Aber der Turm ist nicht Orange...
Nee, hauptsache es kommen keine Katzen oder Hundehaare rein. Als ich die PS3 aufmachte war praktisch genug Staub für 'nen Armeisen-Farm drinne.
Wenn dein Tower Vorschlag diesen Wunsch entspricht, dann her damit!


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Zum Thema Erweiterungskarten: Du hattest gesagt dass ich zu 'nen ATX Board greifen sollte, weil ich soviele Wireless USB Dinge haben wollte. Bluetooth wäre schon geil. Von Wlan bin ich jetzt wieder weg. Ist eh sinnlos beim Tower, wenn ich net grad überall mit Tower auftreten will.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Wenn meine Frau immer so gut auf mich hören würde wie Du...  

Ich schau mal nach ner Bluetooth-Karte.

Ich finde auf hardwareversand nur das hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikelsuche - Netzwerk/DFÜ - Netzwerk - Wireless - Bluetooth


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Ja, davon hab ich schon ein paar. Kann ich wohl auch so benutzen. Muss nur Mouse und Keyboard dran.

So, haben wir jetzt alles zusammen? Hier sind deine Ergänzungen berücksichtigt.

Mache mir nur noch Gedanken drüber, ob ich nicht 'nen anderen CPU Kühler oder Gehäuselüfter brauche.

ASUS P8H61 EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155
Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Cougar A 450 Watt
LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Enermax T.B.Silence 12x12cm
LanCool K58, ATX, ohne Netzteil
Samsung SyncMaster T24A550* oder* Samsung SyncMaster T23A750 (3D für PS3)


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Für das Lancool würde ich folgende Lüfterkonfiguration vorschlagen:

Vorne Serienlüfter drinlassen und am Board anschließen lassen (am besten als Kommentar dazuschreiben)
hinteren Lüfter austauschen gegen 1x Enermax T.B. Silence 120mm

Wenn Du magst, könntest Du noch einen hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence 14x14cm in den Gehäusedeckel einbauen lassen. 2 Lüfter würden aber ausreichen.


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Ich denke dass ich dann bei 2 Lüfter bleibe. Umso mehr Lüfter, umso mehr Haare die rein gezogen werden könnt, oder?

Dann werde ich das alles so bei Hardwareversand eingeben. Denke dass ich immernoch bei €1500 bin, selbst mit 3D TV. Es sei denn, ich nehme wirklich 27"...


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Wegen des Monitors würde ich hier mal nen Thread aufmachen: Monitore

Da sitzen die Experten, Nerds und Checker


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Die werden mir aber nicht sagen können ob ich dann mit 40 erblinde weil ich 20 Stunden die Woche mit der Nase an ein 27" Bildschirm gesessen bin.  Eventuell noch in 3D! Da erblinde ich bis mitte 30.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Nö, aber sie können Dir sagen, ob sich der Verlust des Augenlichts wenigstens gelohnt hat


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Haste Recht. Und wenn ich erst blind bin, werde ich dann doch 7.1 Surround haben wollen.

Spielst du eigentlich? Oder kommst du nicht dazu, weil du deine Freizeit in kostenlose Beratungen steckst?


----------



## oGuzee (25. August 2011)

Oh Softy ist unser aller Schatz  Wir lieben ihn dafür das er sich so liebevoll um uns kümmert 


BTW: Bis du dann erblindest gibt es Zeugs das die Games direkt ins Hirn projeziert


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Spielst du eigentlich? Oder kommst du nicht dazu, weil du deine Freizeit in kostenlose Beratungen steckst?



Ich zocke schon. Im Moment habe ich Urlaub  Aber mir fehlt gerade das richtige Spiel mit Suchtfaktor -.- Ich zocke am liebsten Rollenspiele (offline) und da habe ich so ziemlich alles durch^^.

Ups.  Weitere Konversation gerne, aber dann spammen wir lieber die Pinnwand voll statt diesen Thread


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Ups. Faux pas!

Würdest du sonst noch ein Gehäuse von Hardwareversand empfehlen? Fällt mir grad auf dass es erst in Sept wieder Verfügbar ist.


----------



## Softy (25. August 2011)

Hm. Das Midgard mit X-Sichtfenster oder das Lancool K62 oder das hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master HAF Mini 922M ohne Netzteil fallen mir spontan noch ein.

Du kannst Dich aber selbst mal umschauen dort und dann Deine Auswahl hier posten.


----------



## Tambob (25. August 2011)

Was hälst du von das hier? Wenn schon denn schon, oder?

Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red, ohne Netzteil

Ich finde es klassisch, zurückhaltend.  Aber fast zu teuer. Oder ist es das Geld wert? Wie müsste ich da Lüfter anbringen lassen?


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Das HAF922 ist schon extrem schick. Da würde ich die Lüfter drinlassen.

Oder das hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - CM Storm Enforcer - black, ohne Netzteil Das hat 2x Front USB3, falls das für Dich interessant sein sollte. Somit hättest du 4x USB3.


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Wofür braucht man USB3? Wielange bis es der neue Standard ist? Habe eigentlich nur 2 bei mir glaube ich.

Storm Enforcer ist auch nicht schlecht. 

Wenn ich jetzt mein ganzes Geld auf'm Kopf hauen will, dann hole ich den HAF922.

Sollte ich mich aber doch zügeln können, dann finde ich das hier als Budget Alternative gut:

IN WIN Griffin Midi Tower black/yellow, ohne Netzteil

Oder zu gelb? Lol. Mag eigentlich kein Gelb, auf irgendetwas. Aber das teil ist irgendwie...nett.

Mein lieblingfarbe ist grün, aber es gibt fast nix in grün. Ausser der Sharkoon T9, aber leider net bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Ob das IN WIN was taugt: 

Du kannst ja ein schwarzes Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster und dazu grüne LED-Lüfter oder Kaltlicht Kathoden nehmen 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Revoltec Kaltlicht Kathode Twin-Set grün, 31 cm lang


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Jetzt gehts auch noch mit Modding los? Ich weiss erst seit 6 Stunden was SSD ist. lol

Bin aber stolze Besitzerin eines Li Akku Dremels... Könnte lustig werden!


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Hm. Beim Gehäuse kann man das so oder so sehen. Einerseits wird es oft am längsten von allen Komponenten behalten, daher sollte man da nicht zu sehr sparen. Auch sind höherwertige Gehäuse meist leiser, weil dickeres Blech ->stabiler, weniger Geräusche und Vibrationen gelangen nach außen. Andererseits brauchst Du ein so hochwertiges und gut belüftetes Gehäuse wie dem HAF 922 eigentlich nur für ein übertaktbares System oder 2 Grafikkarten o.ä.

Schwierige Sache  Ich würde den Mittelweg nehmen, mit einem Gehäuse zwischen 60 und 100€ machst Du i.d.R. nicht viel verkehrt.

Alles Weitere morgen im selben Theater


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Danke Chef! Bis morgen.


----------



## Lordac (26. August 2011)

Hallo,



Tambob schrieb:


> Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155


ich finde den i7 etwas zu viel des Guten, wenn du das Geld ausgeben möchtest ist das aber schon OK.

Beim Monitor kannst du dir alternativ den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 oder ASUS VE248H anschauen, wenn es qualitativ besser sein soll dann wäre der BenQ XL2410T oder HP ZR24w meine erste Wahl.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Lordac: ich finde den i7 gut.
Bei mir kommt sogar die Überlegung 12gb RAM zu nehmen. Was hälst du davon? Ist bigger nicht immer better?

Der von dir vorgeschlagenen HP ZR2w ist fast perfekt! Aber ich will auch Konsolen anschließen können per HDMI.

Oder tuts ein HDMI auf DVI Kabel auch? Ohne Verluste? Wäre mir sehr wichtig.

Wenn man ein 16:9 Monitor für PC benutzt, passt wirklich das ganze Bild auf dem Monitor? Vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber bis jetzt hats mir noch keiner gesagt.

Edit: der Iiyama Prolite ist auch super. Vielleicht muss ich vom Samsung absehen diesmal.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

8GB RAM reichen vollkommen aus. 12GB machen wenig Sinn wegen DualChannel. Wenn dann 16GB 

Ein HDMI auf DVI Kabel kannst du nehmen, dann wird aber logischerweise kein Sound übertragen, ist aber auch 

Die meisten Spiele sind heute auf 16:9 ausgelegt.


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Wieso hat denn mein Sims 3 am TV so ein Problem? Hab alle Auflösungen und Seitenverhältnisse ausprobiert. Bin in dem Bereich ein gebranntes Kind.

Übrigens: Grammatik ist ein Problem für mich. Beim Artikelwahl rate ich halt. Habe nie Dt. gelernt, macht sich halt im Forum bemerkbar. Danke fürs durchhalten.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich spiele kein Sims am TV  Du hast mit einem PC aber viel mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, auch im Graka-Treiber.


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Davor ist mir schon Bange. Ich hasse nämlich alles Was eingestellt werden muss. Werde vielleicht doch 35,- dafür zahlen dass mir alles installiert wird.

Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen TFT und LED, bezüglich des Bildqualitäts?
Wollte eigentlich nur LED, aber dann kam Lordac daher mit ein paar gute Vorschläge, und jetzt weiss ich wieder nicht wohin mit meine Kohle.


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Bei LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung *kann* den Schwarzwert und die Farbdarstellung besser sein, aber kommt auf den Monitor an. Hauptvorteil ist aber der geringere STromverbrauch.


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Mich interessiert der Schwarzwert nicht so. Will ja bunt spielen.

Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, soviel Technik wie wir hier rumliegen haben, kommts auf den Verbrauch wohl auch nicht mehr an.

Hmmm...werde wohl heute die Läden abklappern um mir alles live anzugucken.

Bis später!


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Hmmm...werde wohl heute die Läden abklappern um mir alles live anzugucken.



Sehr gute Idee  Vergiss die 27 Zöller  nicht anzuschauen


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Wieder da.

Also, wie erwartet, hatte MM das iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 nicht zum angucken. Die hatten gar nix von Iiyama.

Wenn mir niemand einen besseren Vorschlag machen kann, bei mindestens gleicher austattung, dann bleibe ich wohl beim Iiyama. Dann hole ich aber 'nen VESA Standfuß dazu. Sicher ist sicher.

Jetzt aber noch eine Frage: Welcher tastatur? Ja, ich habe schon eine. Aber ich hab noch Luft im Budget. Und meine leuchtet net so schön. 

Microsoft Sidewinder X4
Thermaltake Challenger Pro Gaming Keyboard
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G510
Logitech Wireless Illuminated Keyboard K800

Oder habt Ihr noch ein paar Zocker-Geheimtipps? Ein Traum wäre der G510 in kabellos.

Sonst wars das glaube ich. Bleibe beim 8GB RAM und i72600 auf P8H61.

Yeeeeey!!


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Ich würde mich zwischen der Sidewinder X4 (oder X6) und dem G510 enscheiden.


----------



## Tambob (26. August 2011)

Finde den X6 nicht. Denke es bleibt dann beim G510, oder wenn ich kabellos sein will, dann doch der K800. Makros sind mir aber halt auch wichtig.. Kompromisse muss man halt immer wieder machen. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!! Hast dich richtig durchgebissen mit meine Wünsche. Leute wie dich machen die Internetforen zu besseren orte für alle!


----------



## Softy (26. August 2011)

Danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Wenn Du magst, poste nochmal alles, bevor Du bestellst. Sicher ist sicher 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Microsoft Sidewinder Keyboard X6


----------



## Lordac (26. August 2011)

Hallo,



Tambob schrieb:


> Lordac: ich finde den i7 gut.
> Bei mir kommt sogar die Überlegung 12gb RAM zu nehmen. Was hälst du davon? Ist bigger nicht immer better?


ich sage ja nicht das der i7 schlecht ist, aber du kommst von einer Konsole/Laptop und gehst für vorerst Sims 3 sowie evtl. das ein oder andere Spiel gleich in die Vollen, das wundert mich etwas.

Einen i7 würde ich nur dann nehmen wenn man konkret Spiele spielt und/oder Programme nutzt welche von mehr als vier Kernen profitieren, ansonsten ist der Aufpreis einfach zu hoch. Da würde ich lieber das Geld zusammenhalten und die CPU bei Bedarf gegen die Nachfolge-CPU (Ivy Bridge, soll auf aktuelle Sockel 1155-Mainboards passen) tauschen.

Eine Alternative zum i7 wäre der Xeon E3-1230, der hat keine integrierte Grafik und lässt sich auch nicht übertakten, dafür hat er aber das SMT wie der i7.



Tambob schrieb:


> Also, wie erwartet, hatte MM das iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 nicht zum angucken. Die hatten gar nix von Iiyama.


Die Elektronikmärkte sind mal besser, mal schlechter aufgestellt, mir ist aufgefallen das meist eine bestimmte Schiene gefahren wird (z.B. viele Samsung-/Asus-Bildschirme) und von anderen Herstellern keine bis wenige Modelle. Zu einem gewissen Teil ist das auch nachvollziehbar, die werden Verträge mit bestimmten Herstellern abschließen um einen guten Einkaufspreis erzielen zu können, da bleiben andere dann aussen vor weil man ja nicht von jedem Hersteller große Mengen abnehmen kann.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Ich neige dazu mich in was voll reinzustürzen wenn ich es schonmal angefangen habe. Deshalb die i7. Ich denke auch dass ich dein Iiyama in 27" hole.

Und das ganze soll auch nicht in 2 Jahre nix mehr taugen.

Werde vielleicht auch ein guter Flight Sim holen. Meine Freundin wollte sowas schon immer. Sonst würde ich auch gerne Action RPGs mit Mods spielen. Fallout usw.

Denke ich werde beim i7 bleiben, einfach weil man Intel so kennt, und es wohl am gängigsten ist. Es sei denn, das von dir vorgeschlagene fürs gleiche Geld mehr bietet. Dann würde ich mich mit den von dir vorgeschlagenen Pozessoren rumschlagen.

Was müsste ich denn am Konfig ändern um optimaler zu sein?

ASUS P8H61 EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3
Intel Core i7-2600 Box, LGA1155
Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express
8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Cougar A 450 Watt
LG GH22NS50/70 bare schwarz
Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red, ohne Netzteil
Iiyama PL E2773HS + Ergotron Neo Flex LCD Arm für Tischmontage silber
Logitech G510 + Razer Orochi

Kritik ist erwünscht. Gut dass Leute auf mich aufpassen. Sonst hätte ich wohl schon längst irgendeine Kiste aus'm Regal genommen. Mit nur die hälfte an Leistung drin.

Btw, ja, es gibt Handelsverträge. Samsung wird grad so richtig gepusht. Und LG.


----------



## oGuzee (27. August 2011)

Das sieht sehr gut aus.

Ich weiß nicht was der Monitor so bringt aber wir hoffen das beste. 
Der Razer Orochi ist ziemlich knoblig, nicht das er zu groß ist für deine weiblichen Hände 

Ja ansonsten könnte man beifügen das Sims 4 hoffentlich von mehr als 4 Kernen profitieren wird 


//EDIT: Ach so ist die HD 6950 2GB keine Dual-GPU Karte? Die sind doch meist von Nachteil, aber


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Ich habe die Oroch seit 'nem Jahr. Ausser dass die Teflon Füße langsam durch sind, ist das Teil perfekt! Kleiner als normaler Gaming Mäuse.

Mach mich jetzt nicht nervös mit dem Dual GPU-weiss-der-kuckuck. Ich wollte es wegen Dirt 3.  Was sollte man da für eine Alternative anschauen?


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2011)

Vergiss das, was er gesagt hat, die Karte ist keine mit zwei GPU's und passt. 
Kannst du ruhig kaufen.


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

Sieht prima aus 

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du den Warenkorb bei hardwareversand.de nicht über die Homepage, sondern über einen Preisvergleicher (geizhals.at) füllst, kannst Du meist ein paar € sparen


----------



## oGuzee (27. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Vergiss das, was er gesagt hat, die Karte ist keine mit zwei GPU's und passt.
> Kannst du ruhig kaufen.


 
Ja sorry ich meinte ja nur.. ich kann auch nicht jeden Schmahn über jede Graka wissen


----------



## Lordac (27. August 2011)

Hallo,



Tambob schrieb:


> Ich neige dazu mich in was voll reinzustürzen wenn ich es schonmal angefangen habe. Deshalb die i7..
> 
> Denke ich werde beim i7 bleiben, einfach weil man Intel so kennt, und es wohl am gängigsten ist. Es sei denn, das von dir vorgeschlagene fürs gleiche Geld mehr bietet. Dann würde ich mich mit den von dir vorgeschlagenen Pozessoren rumschlagen.


ich finde das man abwägen muss was man wirklich braucht/möchte, wenn du denkst der i7-2600 ist die richtige CPU für dich, dann kauf ihn!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Zum Spielen kommt noch dszu, dass ich gerne am PC Grafiken bearbeite. Werde vielleicht Corel bekommen. Soweit ich weoß ist Bildbearbeitung auch ein CPU Fresser. Langt da ein i5?

Meine befürchtung mit i5 ist, dass wenn ich erstmal ein bissl was auf PC gespielt habe, und dann zurück zum 360 oder PS3 gehe, dass ich dann nur noch PC Spiele hole wenn sie nicht grad Shooter sind. Vorallem wenn ich meine Console Controller benutzen kann. Und mein Lenkrad. Da kotze ich wahrscheinlich über den Grafik Unterschied.

Ist denn der i5-2000 mit Sandy Bridge Tech drin? Ist wohl das neueste bis Ivy kommt, oder? Wie gesagt, nachdem dieser Kiste bei mir im Wohnzimmer steht, will ich es 3 jahre lang nicht aufmachen müssen, ausser Staub zu entfernen.

Werde den Tipp mit Preissuchmaschine benutzen. Wegen 27" bin ich jetzt ein bissl überm Budget. Nicht wegen Monitor, aber wegen der Monitor-Halterung. Monitor wiegt unter 6kg, günstigere Ergotron Arm-Halterung trägt bis zu 8.2kg, aber nur bis 22". Teure Ergotron Arm-Halterung trägt 13kg auf 27". Kostet aber das doppelte!
Wir brauchen aber diese Halterung weil wir vom Sofa aus spielen werden.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2011)

Um wie viel bist du jetzt über dem Budget?


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Fast €150,-. könnte schlimmer sein. Als ich angefangen habe über 'nen PC nachzudenken, war der Budget aber €800,- 

Ich sag mir nur, PC Spiele sind billiger. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie es aussieht wenn ich PC Spiele importiere. Ich hole meine Videogames meistens aus UK. Es gibt da bestimmt keine Probleme bei PC Spiele, oder? UK ist ja auch PAL. Kann ich den ausgesuchten Laufwerk Region Free Patchen? Wenn ich es mir überlege, wäre dass ja doch wichtig. Unsere neue Festplattenrekorder ist ein Sony, dementsprechend nicht Codefree zu machen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2011)

Da dürfte es keine Probleme geben, da ja auch UK Games auf den Konsolen laufen. Ist ja der selbe Regionalcode.
Ich bekomm ja die Uncut Versionen auch bei uns im Laden, also habe ich noch nie darüber nach gedacht.


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Wir haben hier in Würzburg auch 3 Videogame Läden, die PEGI haben, aber UK ist einfach billiger. Ich zahle lieber 40,- statt 55,- 

Weisst du ob es arg was ausmacht 24" statt 27" zu nehmen? Bei 60cm Abstand vom Bildschirm. Wenn ich TDU2 oder GT5 zocke, will ich schon "im Auto" sitzen. 

Und noch was: Ich habe auch ein DVI-D Kabel mit-eingeplant. Sind die sinnvoll? Bekomme ich dann auch Ton am Monitor? Monitor unterstützt DVI-D.


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

DVI überträgt nur ein Videosignal. Zusätzlich Audio geht nur mit HDMI.


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Wo ist denn der Qualitäts Unterscheid zwischen DVI-D und normaler DVI? Und nochmal zwischen DVI, DVI-D und HDMI?


----------



## tobibo (27. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> DVI überträgt nur ein Videosignal. Zusätzlich Audio geht nur mit HDMI.



Und mit Displayport 



			
				Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn der Qualitäts Unterscheid zwischen DVI-D und normaler DVI? Und nochmal zwischen DVI, DVI-D und HDMI?


 
DVI-D (Duallink-DVI) erlaubt höhere Auflösungen als 1920*1200.
Einen "Qualitätsunterschied" gibt es zwischen den 3 genannten nicht.

Den Unterschied von HDMI zu DVI hat dir ja Softy schon erklärt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2011)

Vergleich 24" und 27" im Laden, dann weißt du, ob es reicht.


----------



## Softy (27. August 2011)

DVI-D kann nur digital, DVI-I kann analog und digital übertragen. Für sehr hohe Auflösungen gibt es auch noch Dual Link DVI.


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Also, brauche ich doch kein DVI-D Kabel. 40 Euronen gespart. HDMI ist mir eh am liebsten.

Muss einkaufen und kochen gehen. Ihr Männer kriegt die ganzen coolen Dinger! Die Weiber kriegen Tupperware und Häkel-Foren.

Bis später.


----------



## Gast20141208 (27. August 2011)

Ich mag Tupperware. 

Vergiss nicht, wegen den Monitoren zu schauen.


----------



## Tambob (27. August 2011)

Hallo War bei Ikea wegen einer Bratpfanne. Habe die letzen 3 Stunden damit verbracht Kabelsalat zu beseitigen und ein halber Wandschrank zu bauen und platzieren. Der PC hat ein Zuhause wenn es hier ist

Glaube schon dass ich bei 27" bleibe. Ist mir das Geld wert.

Hat keiner Erfahrung mit so 'nen Monier Armhalterung ding? Es wird am Tisch geklemmt. Soll super bequem sein.

Denke auch immer megr drüber nach doch nur i5 zu holen. Solange es die nächsten 3 Jahre lang alle Spiele auf gutem Niveau spielen kann ist es auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. August 2011)

Bevor der i5 zu schwach wird, wird es eher die Grafikkarte, aber es wird schon reichen.


----------



## Lordac (28. August 2011)

Hallo,



Tambob schrieb:


> Glaube schon dass ich bei 27" bleibe. Ist mir das Geld wert.


wenn du den Platz dafür hast und auch weit genug davon entfernt sitzt ist die Größe schon eine feine Sache, mir reichen 24" voll und ganz.

Gruß

Lordac

P.S. Mit Wand-/Tischhalterungen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus, vielleicht kann dir ein Fernsehfachhändler weiterhelfen.


----------



## Tambob (28. August 2011)

Hi Leute!! Ich glaube ich habs!


Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red, ohne Netzteil 107,57   Weil es geil aussieht. Scheißegal was es kostet. 
Cougar A 450 Watt   ...........................................................................   49,74
ASUS P8H61 EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3   ................................   74,69 
Intel Core i5-2400 Box, LGA1155   ........................................................    150,86     Ich sehe ein dass Lordac mir nur helfen will. 
8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9   .......................................   35,79 
Sapphire HD 6950 Dirt3, 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express   ...................................    212,73 
LiteOn iHAS624-32 SATA Retail   ............................................................   22,91   Ich hoffe es Region Free zu machen, ohne AnyDVD.
Crucial M4 128GB SSD 6,4cm (2,5")   ....................................................    151,34 
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)   ..................................   43,88 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)    ...........................  71,99 
MS Office 2010 Home and Student   ........................................................   90,34 
Logitech Gaming Keyboard G510   ...........................................................   74,89   Weil ich es bunt machen kann. Einziger Grund warum ich es will.
Revoltec Katlicht Kathoden Twin-Set Rot, 10 cm lang   ................................   5,82   .....
Rechner - Zusammenbau   .....................................................................   20,00   Ich tue mir schon das installieren an! Sollen Hardwareversand es bitte für mich zusammenstecken.


Dann kommen ein paar Kabeln, Überspannungsleisten, HDMI Winkeladapter usw. dazu, et voila! Gesamte Korb kostet *€1.211,56* mit Versand.

Dazu kommen nur noch Monitor und Halterung für *€377,82* :
27" (68,58cm) Iiyama E2773HDS-B1 HDMI Pianoschwarz    258,82 von Mindfactory. Bei Bezahlung zwischen 0-6 Uhr versandfrei 
*ERGOTRON MX LCD-Arm fuer Tischmontage 6,3 bis 13,6kg bis 76,2 cm 30 Zoll Vesa*   von Hardwarehouse. 119,00 mit Versand.

Da bin ich bei *€1.589,38* für alles!

Und?? Kann es sich sehen lassen??

Meint Ihr die bauen mir auch die Kaltlichtdioden rein? Gehört wohl auch zum Zusammenbau dazu, oder? Werde sagen dass die Dioden nur angesteckt werden muss, und mit Isoband fixiert sodass sie nicht rumfliegen beim Transport. Ich klebe sie dann selbst an ihren Endplatz.
Und muss ich das SSD als Festplatte 1 einbauen lassen? Es ist wahrscheinlich besser so, oder?

Danke fürs überprüfen und Hilfe die ganze Zeit!   
Ich habe noch nie so viel Zeit in eine Anschaffung investiert, sonst suche ich mal kurz online, und kaufs sofort. Softy's Tip den Warenkorb über mehrere Preisvergleich-Seiten zu füllen hat mir auch nochmal €100,- gespart!


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Das Board ist aber günstig 

Statt MS Office würde ich diese Freeware nehmen : OpenOffice.org: Startseite (deutsch)

Rest:


----------



## Tambob (28. August 2011)

Ja, war im Angebot! ;P

Nee,wir brauchen schon Home and Student. Naja, nicht ich, sondern meine Freundin. Sie schreibt, und schwört auf Word und das ganze Rechtschreib-Stil-Überprüfungs-Zeugs.

Ich kann kaum warten alles nach Hause geschickt zu bekommen! Leider steht ein bisschen mehr Arbeit an bei mir, aber das macht nix. Muss erst um 11:00 anfangen.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Jetzt ist es aber teuer :



Tambob schrieb:


> ASUS P8H61 EVO REV 3.0, Sockel 1155, ATX, DDR3   ................................   124,69



Der i5-2400 reicht aus, einen Unterschied zum i5-2500 wirst Du nicht merken.


----------



## Tambob (28. August 2011)

Und jetzt? Habe oben geedited. NeuDeutsch ist komisch.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Jetzt passt es 

Das MS Office stört mich immer noch. Lad erstmal Open Office runter und zeig es Deiner Freundin. Das ist so gut wie identisch mit MS Office. Vielleicht kommt sie ja damit klar.


----------



## Tambob (28. August 2011)

Sie kennt sich mit Open Office aus, hat schon einige Progs durchprobiert in der Hoffnung nicht bezahlen zu müssen. Aber sie findet das richtige Word immer noch besser. Und es wird auch von ihrem Verlag besser unterstützt usw. Und das gönne ich ihr. Sie zahlt das Ding nämlich.


----------



## Lordac (28. August 2011)

Hallo,

deine Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus, beim RAM könnte man aber auch günstigeren von G.Skill nehmen *klick*.

Was mir jedoch fehlt (ich habs mehrmals kontrolliert) ist das Netzteil, das Straight Power E8 CM 480 wäre eine gute Wahl wenn es Kabelmanagement haben soll, ansonsten könntest du auch das Cougar A 450W nehmen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tambob (28. August 2011)

Ist mir auch vorhin aufgefallen. Ich werde da den Cougar 450W nehmen.

Was hälst du von OCen? Hab schon wieder zu viel nachgedacht. Entweder nehme ich den i5 2400, boxed Kühler und Cougar 450W, oder wenn ich OC in betracht ziehen will, würde ich den i5 2500K und Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520W. So blieb mir die Option zumindest offen. Dann würde ich später 'nen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler fürs OCed CPU reintun.

Nicht OCbar: €1.211,56

OCbarer Tower: €1.242,86, und später €35 für der Kühler.

So würde ich jetzt €30 draufzahlen müssen.


----------



## Softy (28. August 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Was mir jedoch fehlt (ich habs mehrmals kontrolliert) ist das Netzteil, das Straight Power E8 CM 480 wäre eine gute Wahl wenn es Kabelmanagement haben soll, ansonsten könntest du auch das Cougar A 450W nehmen.



Hamsterrad oder  Kartoffelbatterie FTW


----------



## Lordac (28. August 2011)

Hallo,



Tambob schrieb:


> Was hälst du von OCen? Hab schon wieder zu viel nachgedacht.


bei den aktuellen CPUs soll OC sehr einfach und eine Steigerung der Leistung von ca. 25-30% (je nach CPU) möglich sein. 

Ich selbst habe noch nie übertaktet und mich reizt es auch nicht, auch wenn diese Denkweise vielleicht falsch ist. Wenn man Spaß daran hat die letzten Reserven aus dem System zu kitzeln finde ich das vollkommen in Ordnung und man kann am Ende der Nutzungsdauer einen Wechsel auch noch verzögern, auf kurz oder lang aber nicht vermeiden.



Tambob schrieb:


> Entweder nehme ich den i5 2400, boxed Kühler und Cougar 450W, oder wenn ich OC in betracht ziehen will, würde ich den i5 2500K und Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520W. So blieb mir die Option zumindest offen. Dann würde ich später 'nen Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, CPU-Kühler fürs OCed CPU reintun.


Ein anderes Mainboard wie z.B. das MSI P67A-G45 wäre auch noch nötig, den besseren CPU-Kühler würde ich aber gleich mit dazu kaufen weil du sonst später rekativ viel Aufwand hast. 

Bedenke aber das HWV, im Fall das du dich gleich dafür entscheidest, schwere Kühler aus Transportgründen nicht montiert.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Tambob (28. August 2011)

Ist das OCen denn schwer? Was hält dich denn davon ab es zu machen? Ich würde höchstens auf 4GHz gehen wollen.

Ich müsste selbst der Kühler einbauen?


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Kühler werden glaube ich nur bis zu einem Gewicht von 500 Gramm eingebaut. 

SandyBridge hat einen offenen Multiplikator, daher ist das Übertakten nicht schwer : Overclocking so easy even your grandma can do it! - YouTube

Aber die Garantie ist dann futsch. Es gäbe nocht die Möglichkeit, eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung zu nehmen, die würde verbaut werden. (z.B. Corsair H60)


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Dann müsste meine Oma extra aus England hierher fliegen um meine PC aufzumotzen. 

H60 ist eine WaKü? Jetzt wirds aber bunt!


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Das ist eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung, die ist wartungsfrei. Einmal eingebaut läuft die, bis sie halt kaputt geht. Oder ausläuft  

Die hat mit einer echten Wakü nicht viel zu tun


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Oh. Schön...auslaufen im PC..Beruhigt mich ja etwas.

Hast du OCed? Würdest du es empfehlen? Und bleibt das System stabil wenn man unter 4GHz bleibt?

Oder sollte ich es gleich lassen und meine Gedanken zügeln wenn es ums OC geht?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Ich habe noch nie gehört, dass so eine Fertig-Flüssigkeitskühlung ausläuft und hoffe, dass es meine auch nicht wird. 

Wenn du wirklich mal übertakten willst, kannst du dir ja hier Rat holen, wenn du mal nicht weiter weißt. 
Ansonsten könnte dich auch deine Oma besuchen, es ist eh bald Weihnachten.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Oma ist grad in Australien bei meinem Vater. Wer weiß ob sie wieder kommt?? Wetter ist besser als Europa!

Was hälst du von OCen? Sollte ich es mir jetzt praktisch einplanen, oder werde ich so oder so eine Runderneuerung in ca. 4 Jahre brauchen? Wenn ja, dann bringt es vielleicht nicht soviel mein System jetzt so zu kaufen dass ich es in 2 Jahre OCen kann, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Ich habe selber "geoced" und gerade bei Sandybridge würde ich es gleich einplanen. 
Irgendwann wirst du auf jeden Fall einen neuen Rechner brauchen, aber so kannst du wenigstens etwas mehr Leistung aus dem Vorhandenen holen.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Ich dachte mir, dass du das sagst.
Dann werde ich nochmal am Budget pfeilen. Aber ich bleibe be 27", und die Lichtdioden bleiben auch drin! Denke dass ich noch €120 drauflegen müsste ums OCbar zu machen. Lordac hat ein tolles Tower als Empfehlung zusammengesetzt. Bei mir siehts ganz ähnlich aus.

Muss aber jetzt wirklich ins Bett. Aber zuerst noch Gassi gehen.

Ich werde morgen Abend bestimmt wieder hier sein um alle mit die gleichen Fragen zu nerven.


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Mist, ich werde berechenbar. 

OCen ist halt nicht schwer, solange man im normalen Rahmen bleibt.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem. Genau genommen sind es 2.

Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red, ohne Netzteil ist grad ausverkauft bei HWV!

Will aber unbedingt das haben. Jetzt heisst es auf Mindfactory umdisponieren. Was teurer sein wird, alleine wegen Zusammenbau. €89,-! Dafür aber bauen die zusammen, installieren alles, und testen es übernacht.

Das Board was ich haben wollte MSI P67A-G45 (B3), Intel P67, ATX, DDR3 hat Mindfactory nicht. Nochmal 'nen schönen, dicken fetten 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/649557
Jetzt ist die Frage: Welcher Ersatz fürs MSI??

ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) am billigsten
ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
Gigabyte GA-P67A-D3-B3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)

Wenn ihr was besseres, für das gleiche Geld kennt, dann sagt bitte bescheid.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Beim Board kannst Du ganz nach der benötigten Ausstattung gehen, wenn Du ohne PCI-Schnittstelle auskommst, reicht das Pro3 SE schon aus. Schicker ist natürlich das P67 Performance


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Dann müsste meine Oma extra aus England hierher fliegen um meine PC aufzumotzen.
> 
> H60 ist eine WaKü? Jetzt wirds aber bunt!



WtF !!!

Deine OMA kann PCs zusammenbauen will auch so eine OMA


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Was brauche ich denn? Was ist denn so besonders an USB 3? Der Qualität vom ASRock ist mittlerweile besser, oder? Und bei Gigabyte? Ihr werdet mir ja nicht umsonst den MSI vorgeschlagen haben.

Ich hatte mal ein Fatal1ty Headset. Off Topic, gel?


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Sie würde es bestimmt versuchen. lol. Sie hat mir meine erste Handheld geschenkt. GameGear. Wir haben zusammen Rygar auf ihrem Atari Lynx gezockt.


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Sie würde es bestimmt versuchen. lol. Sie hat mir meine erste Handheld geschenkt. GameGear. Wir haben zusammen Rygar auf ihrem Atari Lynx gezockt.



Cool xD


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Also ich hab Dir bestimmt kein MSI vorgeschlagen  

Asrock kannst Du inzwischen bedenkenlos nehmen, die machen prima Boards


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Ahem...was ist PCI und wofür bräuchte ich es?

Ist der Performance denn gut ausgestattet? kein Internes USB 3.0. Nicht dass ich wüsste wofür ich es brauche.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Lordac schrieb:


> Ein anderes Mainboard wie z.B. das MSI P67A-G45 wäre auch noch nötig, den besseren CPU-Kühler würde ich aber gleich mit dazu kaufen weil du sonst später rekativ viel Aufwand hast.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lordac


 
Nee, wars du nicht.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

PCI ist eine Schnittstelle für Erweiterungskarten. Falls Du also keine alte Soundkarte oder so rumliegen hast, die Du mit einbauen willst, kannst Du auf PCI eigentlich verzichten, ist eh am aussterben.

Alle genannten Boards haben 2x USB3 extern, das sollte reichen, wenn Du  nicht mal weißt, wofür Du es brauchst   USB3 ist eine schnellere Übertragungsart für externe Festplatten oder USB3-Sticks.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. August 2011)

Du schreibst wie in einen chatprogramm 
liste mal auf was jetzt feststeht.
AS rock kannste bedenkenlos nehmen, usb3 ist nett zu haben wenn es dabei ist. und ist abwärtzkompaktible. also laufen auch USB2 geräte damit.
Es sind aber andere interne kabel von daher wenn das gehäuse es hatt net zu haben, ansonsten

PCI sind die Weißen steckkplätze auf dem mainboard, zumindest die meisten mainboard sind, diese weiss.
Wofür die sind.
erweiteruungskarten wie, wlan,mehr sata anschlüsse,soundkarte,TV karte usw.
Viele neue erweiterungskarten haben PCIE X1 sind die Kurzen steckplätze auf dem Mainboard.
Aber TV karten sind meist mit PCI


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Dann werde ich der Fatal1ty nehmen.

Kennt ihr noch 'nen günstigen Shop ausser Mindfactory? Kann auch ruhig ein Geheimtipp sein. Ich erzähle es nicht weiter.

Auf der Fatal1ty sind ja PCI Dingens drauf. Tja, gut zu wissen...


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch 'nen günstigen Shop ausser Mindfactory?



Ja, aber die bauen nicht zusammen.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Das heisst ja, ich würde alles zusammenstecken müssen, ohne jemals ein PC (PS3 ja, aber das zählt net) von innen gesehen zu haben...

Wie heisst denn dieser Laden?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. August 2011)

ich endscheide das meist mit dem teuersten teil im preisvergleich wo ich dies am günstigsten bekomme.
HWV
Mindfactory
Home of hardware
avitos
jacobs electronik
mix computer
So die geläufigsten die ich gern mal nehme


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

hoh.de ist recht gut. Außerdem die mindfactory-Ableger vibuonline.de, compuland, und drivecity.

csv-direkt und vv-computer ist auch nicht schlecht. anobo ist auch gut (gehört zu hardwareversand.de)

Wenn ich näher bei Würzburg wohnen würde, würde ich Dir die Kiste zusammenschustern


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

So mache ich das auch. Deshalb zuerst HWV, dann Mindfactory. HoH ist nicht so günstig für das was ich will. Da wäre es vielleicht billiger alles in ein 0815 Gehäuse stecken zu lassen, und dann der Tower seperat holen. Dann wüsste ich zumindest wie es aussehen sollte.

Softy: Ich lasse es zu dir schicken. Du klebst es zusammen, und schickst es dann zu mir. Nee, besser du fährst es hierher. Ich will keine Transportschäden. Abgemacht?  Du kriegst ein Keks.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass Du das hinkriegst. Wenn Du Dir ein gutes How-to danebenlegst, und Du den RAM vom Netzteil unterscheiden kannst, wird das schon. Es gibt auch How-to Videos auf youtube zur Kühlermontage. Und Hilfe gibts hier im Forum 

Jep. Schick mir die Teile


----------



## marcely0 (29. August 2011)

Bei VIBU Online ging die bestellung (mein Keyboard) eigentlich ganz schnell. 2 Tage und es war da (:
Bei vv-computer higegen brauchten die fast eine Woche (!) um mein Headset zu verschicken. (Dort werde ich nie wieder einkaufen, [es sei denn es gibts ein wirklich gutes angebot ])
MfG

(ich habe meinen PC von HWV ;ist eigentlich am besten finde ich, super support und schnelle lieferung)
MfG


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Und in der Anzeige steht: 40cm groß, Blau, Extra Weich...

Netzteil hat ein Stecker. Ram sieht aus wie ein Schokoriegel. Check.

Mein ganzes Plan ist jetzt aus den Fügen geraten.

Übrigens: Sieht so aus als ob ich OCen werde. Gute Idee, oder?!


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Und in der Anzeige steht: 40cm groß, Blau, Extra Weich...
> 
> Netzteil hat ein Stecker. Ram sieht aus wie ein Schokoriegel. Check.
> 
> ...



jo hast recht xD

cpu viereckiges kleines lego, Motherboard großes lego xD


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Wir hatten hier schon öfter Eigenbau-Noobs. Und die waren alle erstaunt, wie einfach der Zusammenbau war.

Bis auf den mit dem Zimmerbrand. Und der mit dem Stromschlag. Und der, von dem wir nichts mehr gehört haben


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Wenn man an ner PS3 gebastelt hat, ist ein PC ein Kinderspiel. 

Das Einzige, wo man nachsehen muss, ist wo die Frontanschlüsse am Mainboard hinkommen sollen, den Rest kann man nur mit Gewalt falsch einbauen.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Aber am PS3 war es relative einfach. Und mit guten Videos erst recht. Habs sogar gefluxt.

Woher weiss ich welcher kleiner Bändchen wohin kommen?

Mein Kompromiss in Sachen Gehäuse: Super-Flower SF465T1-BK, ATX, ohne Netzteil

Passt da alles rein? Ist doch ATX.


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber am PS3 war es relative einfach. Und mit guten Videos erst recht. Habs sogar gefluxt.
> 
> Woher weiss ich welcher kleiner Bändchen wohin kommen?
> 
> ...



wie wärs mit nem Xigmatek Midgard


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Das Gehäuse passt schon und man steckt alles dort an, wo es passt.


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gehäuse passt schon und man steckt alles dort an, wo es passt.



ja aber nen Midgard ist hochwertiger, das cougar gehäuse ist auch cool !


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> wie wärs mit nem Xigmatek Midgard


War auch schonmal im Warenkorb, aber jetzt ist es mir nicht schick genug.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Und das Lancool K-62?


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Und das Lancool K-62?


 Meeh... *naserümpf*

Was wäre das billigste auf HWV, wo alles reinpassen würde? Hab jetzt den Antec HCG520 Netzteil ausgesucht wegen OCen.

Ihr erzählt mir nicht dass ihr kein Schiss hattet beim ersten Zusammenbau im Eigenregie, Mutterseelenalleine, oder?


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Ich musste nur nen Freund fragen, weil ich zu blöd für die Blende bei den hinteren Anschlüssen war und er musste mir dann sägen helfen, damit der Kühler in's Gehäuse passt. 
Sonst hatte ich keinen Streß damit und ich kill demnächst vielleicht sowieso mein Mainboard.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Hast Du denn keinen Bekannten oder so, der Dir ein bisschen helfen könnte? 

Günstig wäre ein Asgard oder Thermaltake V3.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Ihr kennt ja HWV. Sind die normalerweise zuverlässig mit ihre Aussagen bezüglich Verfügbarkeit? Die geben eine Lieferzeit von "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage" an.

Ich werde, denke ich, morgen dort anrufen und rumheulen. Mal gucken was die machen wenn eine hysterische Frau in der Leitung ist die irgendwas von wegen HAF 922 winzelt. lol


----------



## biohaufen (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Meeh... *naserümpf*
> 
> Was wäre das billigste auf HWV, wo alles reinpassen würde? Hab jetzt den Antec HCG520 Netzteil ausgesucht wegen OCen.
> 
> Ihr erzählt mir nicht dass ihr kein Schiss hattet beim ersten Zusammenbau im Eigenregie, Mutterseelenalleine, oder?



kennst du keinen der das machen könnte Kosatec und HWH und andere PC Läden machen das auch vor Ort !


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Also, ich würde schon dafür sorgen das alles reinpasst bevor ich was schneiden müsste!

Nein, niemand der sich mit sowas auskennt. Ich bin normalerweise der Anlaufstelle wenn es um was technisches geht. Das ist ja das Problem.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Ihr kennt ja HWV. Sind die normalerweise zuverlässig mit ihre Aussagen bezüglich Verfügbarkeit? Die geben eine Lieferzeit von "Lieferzeit über 7 Tage" an.
> 
> Ich werde, denke ich, morgen dort anrufen und rumheulen. Mal gucken was die machen wenn eine hysterische Frau in der Leitung ist die irgendwas von wegen HAF 922 winzelt. lol



Ja, bis jetzt war die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige bei mir immer korrekt. Was man nicht von allen Händlern behaupten kann


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

"Über 7 Tage" ist halt ein sehr relativer Begriff. 

Ruf mal an und sei bloss nett.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> kennst du keinen der das machen könnte Kosatec und HWH und andere PC Läden machen das auch vor Ort !


 Die würden sich freuen wenn ich bei jemand anders kaufe, und sie zusammenstecken lasse!  Die Läden hier sind viel teurer als im Internet. Ist ja auch logisch. Und bis sie mir meine Gehäuse bestellt und bekommen haben, hätte ich bei HWV einfach warten können.

Tja, der ICO Collection kommt ende des Monats raus. Dann habe ich was zum Zocken..


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Ich bin ein Engel! Werde Arschkriechen bis ich mein Gehäuse in 3 tage bekomme!


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Engel machen keine Doppelposts


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, bis jetzt war die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige bei mir immer korrekt. Was man nicht von allen Händlern behaupten kann


 Genau das meinte ich ja. Ich fände es schade woanders zu kaufen. HWV hat super Angaben zu die wichtigeren Produkte.

Ich brauche ein Bier. Das hier stresst mich grad. Wollte tatsächlich jetzt bestellen. Aber diesmal wirklich.

Doppelpost? Wo?? Ich sehe keinen.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Lian Li PC-8FIR Midi-Tower Window Edition - rot, ohne Netzteil


----------



## meratheus (29. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Ist das OCen denn schwer? Was hält dich denn davon ab es zu machen? Ich würde höchstens auf 4GHz gehen wollen.
> 
> Ich müsste selbst der Kühler einbauen?


 
Schau mal hier Intel glaubt: Sandy Bridge-Übertakten kann sogar die Großmutter - cpu, intel, overclocking, sandy bridge

Edit: hab gerade gesehen, daß ich mal wieder zu langsam war


----------



## Gast20141208 (29. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Lian Li PC-P50R ARMORSUIT AMD Edition - black, ohne Netzteil
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Lian Li PC-8FIR Midi-Tower Window Edition - rot, ohne Netzteil


Also wenn ihr jetzt das Zweite gefällt, bin ich beleidigt. 

In das Super Flower würde auch alles passen.


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Also wenn ihr jetzt das Zweite gefällt, bin ich beleidigt.


Keine Sorge! lol

Das Erste sieht solala aus. Würde meine Freundin gefallen. Aber mir nicht. Zu schwarz. Sieht irgendwie billig aus. Wie wenn Leute versuchen ein Polo aufzumotzen damit es aussieht wie ein GTI.


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

Frauen... Das ist ja schlimmer hier, als mit meiner Frau Klamotten kaufen zu gehen


----------



## meratheus (29. August 2011)

that´s your turn, softy


----------



## Tambob (29. August 2011)

Kann ich mir vorstellen! ihr Armen!

Ich denke dass ich dann eh erst warten muss um zu shen was HWV morgen sagt. Werde noch nicht bestellen heute. Und werde auch nochmal mein Konfig hier reinstellen bevor ich es tue. Sonst vergesse ich nochmal das Netzteil. Oder das Board!


----------



## meratheus (29. August 2011)

Wäre es für sie nicht interessanter wenn sie Sims3 und WoW auf 2 22" Monitoren 3360x1050 spielen würde?


----------



## Tambob (30. August 2011)

Jetzt hörts aber auf! lol 2 Monitore?!?! Das ganze steht bei uns im Wohzimmer, vorm Sofa. Noch ein Elektrogerät und mir wächst ein Stromanschluss aus'm Arsch!


----------



## Gast20141208 (30. August 2011)

Wenn dann gleich drei und für das andere bist du im falschen Forum.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2011)

Das wär doch was: Sims 3 Triple Screen - YouTube


----------



## Tambob (30. August 2011)

Lecko Mio! Das darf ich Verena gar nicht zeigen! Sie spielt Sims mehr als ich. Ich baue hauptsächlich nur. Ich würde sie niemehr vom Fleck kriegen! Sieht dann langsam aus wie im Movie gamer!


----------



## meratheus (30. August 2011)

Mit 2 LED Monitoren hält sich daß alles noch in Grenzen. Die VGA 6950 wäre optimal dafür.


----------



## Tambob (30. August 2011)

PS3/360 wäre ja auch doof bei 3 Screens. anderthalb im Splitscreen. Mich stören auch die Balken zwischen die Screens.


----------



## meratheus (30. August 2011)

War nur ein Vorschlag. Meiner Frau darf ich es nicht zeigen. Sie spielt ebenfalls Sims3 gelegentlich.


----------



## Tambob (30. August 2011)

Bin dankbar für alle Vorschläge.


----------



## Tambob (31. August 2011)

Ich habe mein Konfig nochmal überarbeitet...schon wieder

Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster weil es Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster zur Zeit nicht gibt.
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 

Reichen die Gehäuselüfter aus? Ich denke ja, aber ich will 'nen gut gekühlten System haben.

ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) zum OCen auf zwischen 4 - 4.20Ghz
Corsair Hydro Series H60 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3) wird wohl aufs i5 gebappt.
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2)
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)
Lite-On iHAS624 SATA retail zum Regionfree machen. Geht das mit dem hier?
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB
Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (920-002531)
Rechner - Zusammenbau 

Noch ein paar Kabeln und Überspannungsschutzleisten, und ich bin bei 1.250,-

Genau das gleiche, in nicht OCbar, kostet €125 weniger.

Welche Zocker-Konfiguration für die neueste Spiele ist das bessere P/L? 

Dazu kommen Monitor und Halterung: 
27" (68,58cm) Iiyama E2773HDS-B1 HDMI Pianoschwarz und Hardwarehouse - ERGOTRON MX LCD-Arm fuer Tischmontage für nochmal €380,-

Na toll, HWV ist grad down.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Ich sag's mal so:
Eine SSD ist schon was feines, aber wirklich notwendig ist sie nicht, da nur die Ladezeit verkürzt wird, aber Spiele sonst deswegen nicht besser laufen. 
Also wenn du unbedingt sparen willst, würde ich es dort machen.


----------



## Tambob (31. August 2011)

Die SSD ist aber schon wichtig. Da gehts net ums Spielen, sondern ums System als ganzes. Ich würde da auch mein Paintshop und Bildbearbeitungskrams draufmachen. Und eine Architekt CAD. Und meine Freundin bekommt ihr Office drauf.

Sonst kein Sparpotenzial? Ich befürchte nein.

Ob das OCen in meinem Fall €125 wert ist, ist wohl eher die Frage.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Du könntest ja vorerst den Boxed Kühler verwenden und dann in ca. 2 Jahren nen besseren Kühler kaufen, selber einbauen und dann OCen, dann würdest du die Kohle für die H60 vorerst sparen.  
Die Wärmeleitpaste gehört dann sowieso mal erneuert.


----------



## Tambob (31. August 2011)

Hmmm...ich hab die Kohle aber jetzt. Es geht net ums Leisten können, nur ums Optimieren meines Warenkorbs. 
Werde vielleicht auch übers Sleeven nachdenken. Weiße Kabeln in rotem Licht im schwarzen Gehäuse. Geil.

Meine Paste war schon teuer genug. Ich werde es bestimmt bald aufbrauchen wenn die 360 in der Luft fliegt. Es ist schon bald ein Jahr alt! Für ein Xbox ist das nicht schlecht. lol


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Ok, du kommst auch ohne OCen aus, aber du musst halt mehr Abstriche machen. Wie stark die sein werden kann man jetzt aber nicht genau sagen, denn noch weiß keiner, was PS4 und Xbox720 leisten werden und wenn die draussen sind, wird auch die Grafikqualität und so steigen. 

Ach ja, beim Sleeven verlierst du die Garantie.


----------



## Tambob (31. August 2011)

Hmmm....ich glaube nicht dass ich mich limitieren will wegen 125,-. Dann werde ich wohl OCen wollen. Ich will ja auch in 3 Jahre gute Mod Texturen darstellen können. Da muss dann "bloß" eine neue GraKa her.

Dann halt erst in 2 jahre Sleeven. Bis dahin werde ich bestimmt schon 2mal die LED Farben ausgetauscht haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Hast du jetzt versucht, die bei Hardwareversand zu "überreden"?


----------



## Tambob (31. August 2011)

Ja, habe dort angerufen. Das HAF 922 ist erst wieder Montag da,  zumindest vorraussichtlich. War 'ne Frau dran, konnte mein Charm nicht  spielen lassen. Was hat 'ne Frau beim PC Fachhändler zu suchen  überhaupt!


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Vielleicht zur Sicherheit, weil Männer zu schnell schwach werden. 

Hälst du es noch bis Montag aus, oder nimmst du jetzt das andere Case?


----------



## Tambob (31. August 2011)

HWV geht grad nicht. Lädt nicht. Sonst würde ich jetzt grad bestellen. Könnte aber schon der Monitor bestellen bei Mindfactory. Ist Iiyama gut? Ich habe nur gutes gelesen. Aber noch nix Live gesehen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Ich hab nichts Schlechtes von denen gehört, mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## Micha77 (31. August 2011)

Anobo baut die Rechner auch zusammen.Guck dich mal da um


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> War 'ne Frau dran, konnte mein Charm nicht  spielen lassen. Was hat 'ne Frau beim PC Fachhändler zu suchen  überhaupt!



Dann rufe ich dort an, und lasse meinen Charme mal spielen. Dann hast Du morgen das Gehäuse  

anobo hat glaub ich das gleiche Sortiment / Lager wie hardwareversand.de. Die gehören zusammen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. August 2011)

Ich glaube, es ist schon alles bestellt.


----------



## Tambob (2. September 2011)

Es ist alles bestellt!! 

Dauert aber bis nächsten Samstag. 8 Tage! Wenn ich pech habe, erst übernächste Woche!

Aber Danke an alle die ihre Meinung dazu geäussert haben! Ihr habt mir selbstvertrauen gegeben, und mir auch ein sanftes Einstieg in die Materie geschaffen.

Wird bestimmt geil! Und die Überredung zu 27" werde ich bestimmt auch nicht bereuen!

Ich kann nur sagen


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Welchen Monitor hast Du denn jetzt genommen?

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden, Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Es ist alles bestellt!!



Was hast du denn so bestellt?


----------



## Forfex (2. September 2011)

21 Seiten für eine PC Zusammenstellung 
An was das wohl liegen mag. Ist denn jetzt schon Frühling ?


----------



## Tambob (2. September 2011)

Forfex: Ich bin von soviel Zuwendung auf jeden Fall begeistert! 

Meine Zusammenstellung, bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt:

Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red, ohne Netzteil
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3), Sockel 1155, ATX
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) zum OCen auf zwischen 4 - 4.20Ghz
Corsair Hydro Series H60
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB
Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 full retail
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
Lite-On iHAS624 SATA retail zum Regionfree machen.
Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1
Logitech G510 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE
Rechner - Zusammenbau 

Monitor und Halterung: 
27" (68,58cm) Iiyama E2773HDS-B1 HDMI Pianoschwarz
Hardwarehouse - ERGOTRON MX LCD-Arm fuer Tischmontage

GESAMTPREIS: 1.500,-

Schnäppchen!


----------



## Softy (2. September 2011)

Hast Du Dir versichern lassen, dass die Corsair H60 verbaut wird?

Und ist der ganze Kram überhaupt kompatibel? 

Kleiner Scherz


----------



## Tambob (2. September 2011)

Haha Softy....haha... 

Ich rufe Montag an!


----------



## Lordac (2. September 2011)

Tambob schrieb:


> Ich bin von soviel Zuwendung auf jeden Fall begeistert!







Tambob schrieb:


> Meine Zusammenstellung, bei Hardwareversand.de bestellt:
> 
> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/631869Cooler Master HAF Mini Special Edition RC-922M-RWN2-GP - red, ohne Netzteil
> Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520
> ...


Das sieht sehr gut aus !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Macht einen geschickten Eindruck und für den Regional Code der DVD benutzt man eine Software, die macht das, hat mit dem Laufwerk selbst nichts zu tun.


----------



## Tambob (2. September 2011)

Quantenslipstream: Ja, ich weiß. Aber es geht net bei allen. Vorallem Sony nicht. Es ist auch zu verstehen, aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Ich denke mit dem Lite-On wirds gehen. Will aber nichts kostenpflichtiges benutzen. Ich finde bestimmt eine Liste. Oder ich benutze meine Externe LW.

Danke dass es Dir aufgefallen ist, muss mein Post Editen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. September 2011)

Hmm. ich hab mich da schon lange nicht mehr mit beschäftigt, aber früher funktionierten die Freeware Programme alle mit den gängigen Laufwerken.
Was heute ist, weiß ich nicht, sollte aber kaum anders sein.


----------

